# Clark skidder



## Jwinter (Jul 16, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you guys have any experience with Clark Ranger skidders. I ran my friends some time ago and it seemed like a decent skidder. They arent very popular in my area, and my friend just bought and sold the machine so he didnt 
put much time on it either. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello ,

Ranger skidders are very good machines , powerful and very durable as with all Clark skidders they have always been very good machines , I ran a friends H67 grapple for a few weeks and it is very user friendly and comfortable to operate. 

Rob


----------



## logcutter429 (Jul 16, 2004)

What model, I work around a 86 model cable rig my cousin run it for 2 years heavy , skidding 3 to 5 loads of logs a day , had good luck out of it, I think it was a 664, only bad thing was the brakes, and when hot weather, the transmission would be a little slow, and sometimes just stop, but the next day you could go all day again.


----------



## Jwinter (Jul 16, 2004)

Probably 665 or 666 preferrably, with the cummins with s/a and cable. Are the winches hydraulically driven?


----------



## ehp (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the clarks alot , and are my first choice for a skidder, 66 or 67 with 6 clyinder cummins motor with a heavy rearends in it is my way of skiddering, around here they are quite common but with so many John Deere shops close the deere johns are coming on strong now but i still would stay with the clark


----------

